# First attempt at piping...



## marghewitt (Jan 25, 2014)

My first attempt at piping soap. I think I waited a little to long but got a good feel for it. I made a rainbow colored soap and added the last little bit of each color to the inside of the piping bag. It is scented with MMS Champagne Sugar and it smells divine!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 25, 2014)

That looks really cool. I love the rainbow affect, can't wait to see the cut pics.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

That looks brilliant!   I'm making sure my 2 girls don't see this because they will expect me to try it and I sooo couldn't manage it.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 26, 2014)

It looks great! I love the idea for rainbow effect!


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! So pretty!!


----------



## Trinity (Jan 26, 2014)

Very pretty .....love the colors


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 26, 2014)

Not a great picture but here it is with the end cut off. The colors are very vibrant.


----------



## Alprinceton (Jan 26, 2014)

That's what I need on a grey and rainy morning


----------



## neeners (Jan 26, 2014)

what dreamy soap!!! I love it!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh, that's beautiful! I love the way your swirly stripes turned out!!


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2014)

Great piping job and pretty soap.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 26, 2014)

So pretty I love it!!


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. This was also the first soap I did CPOP all the way. It really made the texture harder and very smooth. I like it and will do it again.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

Love it to bits. 

 ~~~~~~~Doing a one person Mexican wave~~~~~~

 I really love it.  If I had the skills I'd try it. Maybe some day :clap:


----------



## pmqmama (Jan 26, 2014)

Holy flippin love!!! 

Gave me some big carebear/MLP/Rainbow Brite happy warm fuzzies!!


----------



## seven (Jan 26, 2014)

Me likey! Lovely bright colors!


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jan 26, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 26, 2014)

Gorgeous soap! Well done! My daughter's being begging me for rainbow soap, but I'm not too sure if I can handle 7 colours at one time.


----------



## osso (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like clouds on top of your rainbow, love it!


----------



## bluelilyboutique (Jan 27, 2014)

Love the colors! Purely amazing.


----------



## DawnJordan (Feb 2, 2014)

What did you use for colorants? They are so bright!!!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 2, 2014)

Oooh I really like those they are great!


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 3, 2014)

I used the sample pack http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/collections/soap-colorants/products/vibrance-mica-set and actually added white to each to mute them a little. I had a customer ask for a pastel colored rainbow. 
Thanks for the nice remarks


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 3, 2014)

It turned out beautiful....nice job!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ohh I love those colors I have the same vibrance set i love the colors


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful Colors and Piping!


----------

